# Apple Switch Icons



## wdw_ (Jun 30, 2002)

I was bored, so I made these icons based on Apple's new switch ad campaign.

Download My Insanely Great Icons


----------



## evildan (Jul 1, 2002)

wdw,

You are great at making icons. Really, have you done any other GUI elements for customizing the OS?

What app do you use for your creations?


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 1, 2002)

I haven't really customized OS X that much.

I use Photoshop 7 and Iconographer to make my icons.


----------



## BlingBling 3k12 (Jul 1, 2002)

can ya take a screenshot and send it to me in a PM or something since i can't see OS X icons in XP


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 3, 2002)

Here ya' go Bling:






I added the two new guys to the set.

Download The New Version Of My Insanely Great Icons


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Jul 4, 2002)

hmmmm... I don't know about these icons.   i would not want these _nice_  people looking at me everytime I go to my desktop.


----------



## Alex (Jul 4, 2002)

Now, this is very cool, but what do I do with them haha... 

Actually I'll find something to use them with, I am always changing out icons. 

But, very cool!

I'll have to remember you when I need an icon done hehe.


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 20, 2002)

Here's an update to my icons

I'm posting this update in two parts, because I don't want to put them on my iDisk.

Update 1:


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 20, 2002)

Update 2:


----------



## wdw_ (Jul 20, 2002)

And here's a preview for Bling and all the other Windows users:


----------



## wdw_ (Oct 14, 2002)

I have yet another upadate to my Apple Switcher icons.

This set includes all 27 switchers, including Will Farrel.


----------

